# hi there



## johnnyk50uk (Jun 3, 2020)

Hi there,

I currently live in Scotland with my wife and 15 year old son, we are thinking in the next 2-3 years of moving to the US.

Obviously lots to look into for all of us and if we can actually move and gets jobs and college for my son etc.

We originally thought of Florida but I think it would be too hot if I'm being honest.

I don't really know where to start so thought I would come on here and get some ideas.

Lots of sites say different things which can be confusing, like I've seen we need jobs before we move or we can try and get a job once we're there , and there's different visa etc

We have both worked in the NHS for quite a long time, not on the front line but on the data analysis side.

Any help from anyone would be much appreciated on where to start as I know it can take some time.

Thanks,
John


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

I've moved your post to the US forum where you should get more input.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

> Lots of sites say different things which can be confusing, like I've seen we need jobs before we move or we can try and get a job once we're there , and there's different visa etc


Don't know what sites are saying this, but practically speaking unless you have family already in the US to sponsor you, you pretty much are going to have to find a job first. The advantage to that is that it's your employer-to-be who will handle most of the visa stuff for you.

If you do have family who can sponsor you, be prepared for a LONG wait. Generally in terms of years once the sponsorship is approved.

But the best starting place for you is the US Embassy in London section on visas for the US https://uk.usembassy.gov/visas/ You'll have to go through London since the Edinburgh embassy doesn't handle visas. The information on the website will at least give you an idea of the types of visas available.

Just be aware that your son may wind up needing his own visa in the next two to three years. Also remember that college (university, that is) is dreadfully expensive in the US.


----------



## johnnyk50uk (Jun 3, 2020)

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't know what sites are saying this, but practically speaking unless you have family already in the US to sponsor you, you pretty much are going to have to find a job first. The advantage to that is that it's your employer-to-be who will handle most of the visa stuff for you.
> 
> If you do have family who can sponsor you, be prepared for a LONG wait. Generally in terms of years once the sponsorship is approved.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

We don't have any family in the US so we would need to get a job, and that makes sense what you've said thanks.

This is just the start to looking into it and yes we've seen the prices for colleges, pretty scary!

Thanks again for your help.

John


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

If your current employer cannot sponsor you for a job in the US you will need to find an employer in the US who will sponsor you. This is usually for an H-1B.

Note that sponsoring for the employer is both expensive and time consuming (think lawyers). In addition not all jobs qualify for a work visa. Most H-1B's are for skilled IT workers, engineers, financial professionals, management.executive level.

Jobs which qualify for the H-1B require education to degree level.

H-1B candidates go into a lottery in April for starting work the following October.

H-1B spouses do not get a work visa

There are other visas - mainly based on investing in a company.

https://my.uscis.gov/exploremyoptions/h1_visas_for_temporary_workers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Don't know what sites are saying this, but practically speaking unless you have family already in the US to sponsor you, you pretty much are going to have to find a job first. The advantage to that is that it's your employer-to-be who will handle most of the visa stuff for you.
> 
> If you do have family who can sponsor you, be prepared for a LONG wait. Generally in terms of years once the sponsorship is approved.
> 
> ...



US immigration considers 21 the cut off.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> If your current employer cannot sponsor you for a job in the US you will need to find an employer in the US who will sponsor you. This is usually for an H-1B.
> 
> Note that sponsoring for the employer is both expensive and time consuming (think lawyers). In addition not all jobs qualify for a work visa. Most H-1B's are for skilled IT workers, engineers, financial professionals, management.executive level.
> 
> ...


H1B does not require education but allows for years of experience with increasing level of responsibility in the field on a 3:1 ration for the US Bachelor's which is 4 years.
H1B spouses have options for EAD - see uscis.gov.
H1B goes into lottery if the cap has been exceeded.
UK born are not eligible for Diversity Lottery.


----------



## johnnyk50uk (Jun 3, 2020)

Thanks for all your replies.

As I said it's early doors looking into this but we are serious.

We have just paid off our mortgage but now need to save again as I know we will need quite a bit when/if we can move.

My wife has a degree but I don't although I have lots of experience in my field that hopefully would make up for that to get a job.

Still not clear about our son and if he can apply for a scholarship or how it works so need to find out a lot more obviously on that, and we need to look at where to live and colleges etc. We have been to the US a number of times on holiday but I get it's totally different than living there.

Thanks again for all the help and links etc so far.


----------



## Baylucas (Jun 3, 2020)

Check out www.uscis.gov


----------



## twisted-pixel (Aug 14, 2018)

not helped by mr orange-face delaying issuing of new visas (the kind that you would be applying for) until the end of the year at least. This will apply to you since you are not IN the US with a visa right now. This may change of course, but does give you more time to research etc


----------



## Andrew Lowe (Jul 21, 2020)

Well, Mr. Orange face really messed up our dear country. Definitely a clown in disguise, if you ask me.


----------

